

Myvim: Script to create a portable bundle of Vim environment - michaelmior
https://github.com/junegunn/myvim

======
michaelmior
Just came across this from One Thing Well[0]. Basically you run a single
command and you get a vim.YOUR_USERNAME script that you can copy over to any
machine and execute to have your complete vim environment with plugins and
all. While I already use git to manage vim config[1], making this work
elsewhere means doing a git clone and some symlinks. Having it be one step for
occasions when I quickly want a familiar environment is cool.

[0] [http://onethingwell.org/](http://onethingwell.org/)

[1]
[https://github.com/michaelmior/vimrc](https://github.com/michaelmior/vimrc)

